# Blazer Vanes



## newbt (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm interested in what everyone here at AT thinks about Blazers, and do you fletch them straight or helical.


----------



## Chief4hunting (Mar 10, 2005)

I, for one, am a fan of blazers. They are very quiet, hold up great shooting through my Whisker biscuit rest, and have excellent control when shooting fixed bladed broadheads. You will find a lot of threads on this subject if you do a search. I fletch all of mine right helical.


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

I have been a die hard feathers guy for over 30+ years. Not that I haven't tried vanes of all shapes and sizes. Just didn't find any with control I wanted ( hunter that likes 3D compition). I was just like you. I read about how these vane work so well with broadheads. So I tried them, boy do these things really work! In fact I changed out all my arrows to the blazers. I shoot Thunderhead 125 gr. in 3" groups out to 50 yards now :thumbs_up . I couldn't do that with my feathers. Try them you might be surprised as I was.


----------



## ICOM (Mar 8, 2004)

I like 'em too.The only trouble I have with them is getting them to stick good,have a few come off rather easily..but they sure do shoot good !!


----------



## Chief4hunting (Mar 10, 2005)

ICOM said:


> I like 'em too.The only trouble I have with them is getting them to stick good,have a few come off rather easily..but they sure do shoot good !!


They can be a little tricky fletching. For one, they are very short at only two inches so depending on the jig you use, it can be a challenge to get it to seat nice to the shaft. Also, they are a stiff vane, which means they will not conform to the contour of the shaft as easily as some other vanes. I also tried several techniques to prep the shaft. What works best for me is to lightly sand the shaft and then clean with alchohol. No prep on the vanes of course since they are treated and ready to go. I allow appox 10 minutes between vanes to allow them to set up. After all the vanes are on, I'll clean up any excess glue with just my fingernail; the glue's not completely hard yet. Of course, put clue on the leading and trailing ends of the vane and you should be all set. I like to let my arrows setup overnight to allow it to completely cure. 

I'm using Fletch Tite Platinum glue and a Bitzenburger jig. Hope this helps. :smile:


----------



## "x" in my sight (Oct 8, 2003)

I have been shooting Blazer's for a while now and love them. They drive a fixed broadhead awesome. When fletching a carbon arrow I had a couple fall off. So I tried some experiments (I know it tells you they have a coating on them and dont wipe them down). I have found if you wash the glueing end with acetone and use standard Fletch tite glue they just dont come off. It seems to work very good. Try them you will like them. JMO.


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm in love with them as well, great product...Science behind it : less material cross section, same height so same air flow...I find them to fly incredible.
As previously stated super tough...I put a slight helical in mine, give 'em a try!


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

=->>-EXTRMVFT-> said:


> Does anyone use the AZ EZ fletch on them? I have the one with a slight right, will this work on them?


Yup. I've fletched them with both 4 degree and the 8 degree on my AZ EZfletch. I liked the 8* better, but the 4 wasn't far behind.


----------



## Mike Trump (Sep 3, 2004)

MdBowDoc said:


> I have been a die hard feathers guy for over 30+ years. Not that I haven't tried vanes of all shapes and sizes. Just didn't find any with control I wanted ( hunter that likes 3D compition). I was just like you. I read about how these vane work so well with broadheads. So I tried them, boy do these things really work! In fact I changed out all my arrows to the blazers. I shoot Thunderhead 125 gr. in 3" groups out to 50 yards now :thumbs_up . I couldn't do that with my feathers. Try them you might be surprised as I was.


I'm a diehard feather guy too, and I tried them and loved them..... Until I cut my 4" Trueflights to match the Blazer profile. Best of both worlds. 

Try to tell me which arrow below is fletched with Blazers and which is fletched with 4" Trueflights cut like blazers...




















And the cool thing is, all you need is a sharp pair of scissors and you just make one cut. Just use a Blazer as a template and line the ends and bases up and then just cut the feather right along the front slope of the blazer. I ruined a couple till I got the hang of it but after that it was really easy. 

If you try this, let me know what you think. They work great for me.


----------



## BowOnly (Sep 28, 2004)

Yellow nock = Blazer
White nock = Tru-Flights

They both look great, guys that I shoot with use Blazers and they love 'em. :smile:


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

*a little concern*

I was/am considering going to them for both my 3-D arrows and my indoor arrows. The concern is, i plan to shoot bow-hunter class in 3-D and they require 3" vanes. This is kind of stupid in this case since these are intended as a broad head vane. I am pretty confused on this one.


----------



## Chief4hunting (Mar 10, 2005)

Target Guy said:


> I was/am considering going to them for both my 3-D arrows and my indoor arrows. The concern is, i plan to shoot bow-hunter class in 3-D and they require 3" vanes. This is kind of stupid in this case since these are intended as a broad head vane. I am pretty confused on this one.


Have you considered the fletch tite killer vanes from bohning? I personally haven't but they have 3 inch vanes that are simular in design to the blazers with a lower profile. Just an idea.


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

*Haven't*

I haven't looked that way and there are some other 3" vanes to consider like the 3" 3-D vanes which are very low profile. The issue is, the Blazers are supposed to be great with broad heads and i plan to set up my 3-D rig just the way i will hunt with it and would like to just change out points in the fall keep on truckin.
I am trying to keep things simple, one outdoor rig and one indoor rig.


----------



## deerhunter17 (Mar 14, 2004)

I fletch mine with a right helical. I really like the blazers.


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i fletched them helical on my expierement arrows and they set up well and are easy to work with for helical. i got them on and am tryign them with broadheads and T4 turbo nocks to see how they fly with the broadheads. i figured it would be a good test as some say that you can shoot fixed heads with them so i figured i would find out how they work with fixed heads
rob k


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

I just took a picture of my hunting arrows . left helical red blazers with white 4" wraps.


----------



## PA Hardwoods (Jun 13, 2003)

Here are some of my Blazers that I beat up one night. I fletch them with a right helical. I too was a diehard feather guy. And I still like feathers but these little vanes are a great cheap alternative to feathers.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Does anyone use 4-fletch blazers and a WB? Can you get good flight using 4-fletch through a WB? Will 105x75 degree configuration work with them and a WB?


----------



## babykeit (Feb 8, 2005)

*staight with slight offset*

The orignal desinger of the blazer ,fletches them straight with a slight offset.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

babykeit said:


> The orignal desinger of the blazer ,fletches them straight with a slight offset.




Does anyone use 4-fletch blazers and a WB? Can you get good flight using 4-fletch through a WB? Will 105x75 degree configuration work with them and a WB?


----------



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

I have been using them for indoor spots and will use them for outdoors. I shoot fingers and these little vanes have great clearance. I was using a 4" feather with a right offset and I was not able to get away without a little contact. These vanes seem to be the answer. I will know more when outdoor gets going better.


----------



## rodboggs (Oct 12, 2004)

*3d gear and hunting*

Im with you on this one target guy , our hunting gear keeps evolving and so should the rules in the 3d hunter classes.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

rodboggs said:


> Im with you on this one target guy , our hunting gear keeps evolving and so should the rules in the 3d hunter classes.


Don't they let you shoot 4-fletch in the hunter class?


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Does anyone know if you can shoot 4-fletch and a WB rest with the slot for loading and get good flight?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

*YES U CAN use 4 fletch through WB*

I did it. Couldn't detect any better control than with 3 vanes of Blazers and right helical.

Getting blazers to stick. What has worked best for me is to make sure you get good contact at both ends of the vane. After that, a variety of glues work. Fletch tite platinum, Goat Tuff, FastFletch, Loctite 454 gel, Loctite professional, regular super glue gel.

I have gone to cleaning shafts using water.


----------



## johnhames (Apr 9, 2003)

Fred DeLozier said:


> I did it. Couldn't detect any better control than with 3 vanes of Blazers and right helical.


Were you using broad heads when you tested with 4-fletch and there was no improvement?


----------



## PLASTIC PAUL (Sep 19, 2004)

*Not 4 Fletch*

It's not the number of fleches that's the problem it's the length. They have to be 3" to shoot in BH and Blazers are only 2".


----------

